# My lovely wife Bronwen of 42 years had her very big operation on her spine.Yout prayers would be app



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

At the beginning of the week tuesday we took My wife of 42 years Bronwen in for her scheduled operation to her spine.The surgeons removed quite a bit of bone structure that was pinching on her nerves, causing her years of very bad pain. She lost three inches in height over the last decade she was actually given two operations in two areas and had a cyst removed she actually higher up has two cysts but they could only remove one, without compromising her spine and ability to walk in the future, as she aould have had to have a load of rods fitted.She actually was told they would do only the smaller of the operations as the one higher up was too much for her at 66 years of age but becuse she had scarring and lung function of around only 55% while she was anaesthatised they went for the two ops.So she,* apart from obvious pain* is doing very well considering all she has been through .I appreciate your kind words and thoughts and anyones prayers.I have a lot of time for you guys and am very aware of the camaraderie here and long term frienship I have been fortunate enough to have received over a long number of years here God bless and I am one very happy husband today. Alistair


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm very happy to hear it went well, Alistair. My thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery are with her.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

glad to hear it went well, and hope she has quick recovery.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Good to hear buddy. Take good care of her while she recovers.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

prayers for you both alistair

heres to many more years together
pain and worry free


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Alistair your both in our prayers
Hope Bronwen has a good recovery and a reduction in her back pain.
Jamie


----------



## SteveL (Jan 31, 2008)

You an Bronwen are being 'held in the Light' as we Quakers say  prayers and good wishes are on their way to you. -S.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry that anyone has to endure these types of things. I know a little about back pain and surgery myself as I had a spinal fusion years ago.
The good news is that the procedures have become better and good outcomes are possible.
Hoping for a speedy recovery and praying for you both.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad to hear everything went well with the surgery and will keep her in my prayers for a full recovery. Take good care of her Alistair!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad to hear that it went well. I hope she has a speedy recovery and the two of you have many more good years together.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Anyone who has cared for someone with a long-term debilitating condition knows how very difficult that is.

Good for you, Alistair

Speaks volumes as to you both.

Blessings.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Hoping this is the end of her chronic pain and praying for a quick recovery..


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Alistair,

Our prayers are with you & your wife…

Glad everything went well.. Hope she heals fast and good1

God Bless you both.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Alistair ... I add my best wishes for your wife's speedy recovery!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your wife.


----------



## oxyoke (Dec 15, 2011)

I pray for healing and blessing for you both. God bless.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

All of our Best Thoughts, Prayers, and Wishes to You Both Alistair!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Prayers and best wishes, to both of you.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

Very good news Alistair.Best Wishes, my prayers are with you for a successful recovery..
Jack


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Praying for your wife, Allistair. Hope the healing process goes well.


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Alistair* prayers for speedy recovery.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Having to deal with chronic back pain is no fun so I'm praying that the surgery will alleviate all her pain. Your job is to look after her and make sure she follows the rehab instructions!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I wish you both all the best. I hope that Bronwen recovers quickly.

- Chuck


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Sending good thoughts your way Alistair. Sounds like she'll be up and running marathons soon!


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

All the best to you and your wife and happy valentine day


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Great news Alistair! Best thoughts on a strong

recovery my friend.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

prayers for speedy recovery,


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Prayers and blessings to you both Alistair! Don't forget to take care of yourself while taking care of Bronwen.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Prayers have been sent and will continue for your wife, from northern, Ca.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Best wishes for a quick recovery. Make sure she follows the rehab procedures. Rehab is very important for orthopedic surgeries.

BJ


----------

